

First alpha of Guile 2.0 - supports Scheme and ECMAScript - thristian
http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/news.html

======
thristian
From the NEWS file linked on the original page:

    
    
        Guile now ships with one other high-level language supported,
        ECMAScript. The goal is to support all of version 3.1 of the standard,
        but not all of the libraries are there yet. This support is not yet
        documented; ask on the mailing list if you are interested.
    

For more information on Guile's ECMAScript support, see:

<http://wingolog.org/archives/2009/02/22/ecmascript-for-guile>
[http://wingolog.org/archives/2009/02/25/callcc-and-
ecmascrip...](http://wingolog.org/archives/2009/02/25/callcc-and-ecmascript)

------
davidw
I hope they eventually use this for Emacs, but other than that, I'm not
terribly interested...

~~~
stcredzero
I'm quite interested. It's high time someone tried to get beyond byte codes as
the building blocks of high level languages.

Why not something like Scheme? It seems to be as good a candidate as anything
else. GCC used to use a Lisp-like language for its intermediate
representation.

